# Tim Miller (for the Holdsworth fans!)



## distressed_romeo (Jan 29, 2009)

YouTube - Tim Miller Trio - Electric - Live

I just found out about him today from the latest issue of Guitar Techniques. Beautiful tone and phrasing, and that Klein is badass!

EDIT: Apparently it's a Canton, not a Klein...looks like an interesting brand.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice!

Great tone!

Ridiculous looking guitar!

Great use of space!

Porno Rating: 8 out of 10


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting that someone should mention Tim, I was jsut listening to his CD Trio in my car as I was driving. Yes, very Holdsworth-ish. The chords are very reminiscnet of Holdsworth. And he certainly does have the chops.


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 30, 2009)

Not bad. Steve Hunt on keyboards, a Holdsworth alumni if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Luan (Jan 30, 2009)

GREAT THREAD.

At first I saw that video months ago, I didn't liked it 100&#37;, I mean, I loved the tone, I could't believe how great that was, but so much spacing (more than any other player) were a little weird to my ears. Now I get this video and love it.
When it clicked to me I got 2 of his albums, and this player is one of the most creative and new in terms of playing, and became a favorite.

What I love about Tim:
1) he reads.
2) he knows harmony and use really new and creative ideas, he got some of the holdsworth influence in that aspect, but more in terms of sounds, he mixed that with the standart jazz harmony, and he has so great tone that even a regular chord played by him sound awesome.
3) his tone is the most incredible ever to MY ears.
4) he is a sort of evolved (pokemon ) holdsworth, or a jazzier version of.
5) his compositions are just incredible.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for picking the shittiest sound quality vid 

I went to his myspace instead and listened to the song properly


----------



## Luan (Jan 30, 2009)

but the important thing is the solo on that video, man.


----------



## AgentWalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

i actually prefer him to holdsworth, because of the tone and space used. dont get me wrong i like allan, but there is something more complete and rounded out to his sound that really interests me


----------



## XxXPete (Feb 1, 2009)

Luan said:


> GREAT THREAD.
> 
> At first I saw that video months ago, I didn't liked it 100%, I mean, I loved the tone, I could't believe how great that was, but so much spacing (more than any other player) were a little weird to my ears. Now I get this video and love it.
> When it clicked to me I got 2 of his albums, and this player is one of the most creative and new in terms of playing, and became a favorite.
> ...


 I couldnt have said it better myself! 

F. D. M. on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## progmetaldan (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like someone I need to check out asap.


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 2, 2009)

Just checked this thread out again. From the clip DR posted (although i did/do like it), it is quite easy to see where all of the holdsworth comparissons come from, but after doing some further investigating he does a lot of cool "swinging" bebop playing as well. And as Luan said he uses some more standard jazz harmony and phrasing as well as the advanced "holdsworth things". Definately a player i need to check out more .


----------



## FanghornFlorist (Mar 4, 2009)

yea, thanks! i haven't heard of him, and have been hoping to find another player in holdsworth's "stratosphere". klein's are awesome guitars, they're built to have a perfect center of gravity, that's why they look so funky.


----------

